# Bond Knitting Machine



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I own the USM by Bond. I came home yesterday with the intent of finally sitting down with it and using some of my stash. It had fallen behind my craft table and snapped right at the screw. We were unable to save it because a crack was right on a needle slot. So...I started my online search for another. I'm not ready for a more expensive machine yet. I found a Bond knitting machine on EBay, new in the box that was purchased in 1985 and never used. It looks just like the USM but without the pretty colors. Hoping to use my accessories with it. Wish me luck.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

Enjoy your new found treasure. I bought my Bond machine when it first appeared on the market. When we moved house it was dropped and I was quite upset. But then I realised that the bed is made up of sections that slot together. No screws. So it was very easy to put it together again


----------



## Jenya (Dec 26, 2011)

I found 1/2 of the bed of a Bond on EBay and bought it. It was very easy to take apart and add it to the Bond machine that I already had, as an extension.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck with the EBay machine, but an extension kit might be less expensive and the extra money cold buy more yarn


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't think of either of these options. I was in a panic without my machine. I wish had had written first but... Oh well.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the bond classic, the original one from the 80's and I would like to buy the purple carriage comes with the more modern ones Ive seen them on ebay but been too afraid to buy one in case it doesn't fit, 
if its the old 80's classic style bond you've bought and you have the purple type carriage from your broken machine, please let me know if they fit so that I know whether its worth while buying a purple carriage for my old classic thanks in advance


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

mozey50 said:


> I have the bond classic, the original one from the 80's and I would like to buy the purple carriage comes with the more modern ones Ive seen them on ebay but been too afraid to buy one in case it doesn't fit,
> if its the old 80's classic style bond you've bought and you have the purple type carriage from your broken machine, please let me know if they fit so that I know whether its worth while buying a purple carriage for my old classic thanks in advance


I have both types, they are interchangeable. They fit both beds. I do not see any advantage to the purple one or the older one.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks ruth Roxanne for your quick reply, if there's no difference in the way they work, then I'd probably be as well to save my money, its just that when you see the bond video's on youtube it just looks as if the purple one runs better, but then again I'm still new to my machine yet, bought it on ebay last year probably just need a little more practice. thanks again


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i had a LK100 and one of the plastic slots where the needles go broke off. the carrage wouldn't go past it and i had to throw it away. i even tried crazy glueing it and it didn't work either.
so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

luck


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

To karenh: Your Bond is the same as the USM and the ISM. You can attach the different segments to make a super-sized machine. I have 3 Bond/USM/ISM linked together. All the tools are interchangeable also. They are all for an 8 mm machine. If you haven't already tossed it, use the segments to extend the one you bought on e-bay. The carriages are all interchangeable, though I happen to like the older one with the wire bail best. But for intarsia the newest with the sweeping wings works best.

To dwidget: If you haven't discarded the LK 100 entirely, you can do one of several things. Take the one section out that is broken and make a 54 needle machine and use it to make dishcloths (most of those only call for 30 - 50 stitches). Or add the 36 needle segment to another LK 100 for a 126 needle machine. You can even link just the two outside segments for an 18 needle machine. Yes, the carriage will work on all 18 of the needles. I use mine to make narrow scarfs.

I have three LK 100s that I configured like this: one 18 needle machine, one 54 needle machine, and one 198 needle machine. And I have 3 carriages; one for each.  I also have an intarsia carriage for the long machine. I make full-sized Afghans on the longer one, and eliminate the need to hand sew or sayg panels together.

Happy Knitting to you both!
Nancy


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Nancy: thanks for the tips! I'll keep the bed part to make 2 small machines. I'm glad I didn't trash it yet.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

Rose_Rose said:


> To karenh: Your Bond is the same as the USM and the ISM. You can attach the different segments to make a super-sized machine. I have 3 Bond/USM/ISM linked together. All the tools are interchangeable also. They are all for an 8 mm machine. If you haven't already tossed it, use the segments to extend the one you bought on e-bay. The carriages are all interchangeable, though I happen to like the older one with the wire bail best. But for intarsia the newest with the sweeping wings works best.
> To dwidget: If you haven't discarded the LK 100 entirely, you can do one of several things. Take the one section out that is
> broken and make a 54 needle machine and use it to make
> dishcloths (most of those only call for 30 - 50 stitches). Or add the 36 needle segment to another LK 100 for a 126 needle machine. You can even link just the two outside segments for an 18 needle machine. Yes, the carriage will work on all 18 of the needles. I use mine to make narrow scarfs.
> ...


too bad i didn't know that since i threw it out about 10 years ago. boo hoo. however, yesterday i bought a chunky singer knitting machine mod. 155 for $250. the lady is moving back to ireland and had to downsize a 6,000 sq ft house. i am so happy i was able to get it.


----------



## culver (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a section of needles that would not work, I called the company and they sent me two new seasons for my USM by bond for free.


----------



## Lunarstruck (Jan 24, 2012)

I have so much trouble learning to use mine. It "sticks" and drives me crazy. Any suggestions?


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

If you mean that the carriage is difficult to move, rub a candle over the underside. It worked for mine


----------



## Lunarstruck (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks! It came with the wax bars but sometimes it just sticks and is really hard to move. I can't find anything wrong with it, it was never used before me.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

It's been a long time since I used mine, but I remember the wax worked, though I had to apply it each time before starting a knitting session


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Lunarstruck said:


> Thanks! It came with the wax bars but sometimes it just sticks and is really hard to move. I can't find anything wrong with it, it was never used before me.


Make sure the surface you put it on is absolutely straight, I had trouble until I found out the board I used was warped just a little.


----------



## MissPennie (Nov 23, 2011)

Lunarstruck said:


> Thanks! It came with the wax bars but sometimes it just sticks and is really hard to move. I can't find anything wrong with it, it was never used before me.


Also is your yarn flowing freely? Sometimes it can get caught on something or you just run out of free yarn and it bunches up against the back of the carriage and won't move. Or you may have a needle even just a teeny bit out of line and it's catching underneath the carriage.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Lunarstruck said:


> I have so much trouble learning to use mine. It "sticks" and drives me crazy. Any suggestions?


I'm not sure where your machine is sticking, but I have found that mine can get hung up on the needle nubs if the joint between two needle beds is not completely flat. When that happens, I just push them down until they are completely level and my problem is gone.


----------



## MissPennie (Nov 23, 2011)

showperson said:


> Lunarstruck said:
> 
> 
> > I have so much trouble learning to use mine. It "sticks" and drives me crazy. Any suggestions?
> ...


That just made me think of another problem I had. That green fill-in piece kept popping loose on my USM and even just a tiny bit of it sticking up will stop the carriage.


----------



## culver (Mar 11, 2011)

I had so much trouble at first that I almost put it in the trash. I feel that the key is your needles has to be on a flat, strong surface. I tried lots of table and other things until my husband got be a 2 x 6 board and we put it on the dinning table when I want to use it and c-clamp the machine to the board and the table. Also any tention on the yarn will cause it to lock ups and well as not enough weight on the work that is hanging.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I found out that mine was sticking because I was not putting enough pressure on it at the same spot time after time. I guess it is just a wee bit high at that spot so when I use both hands to pull it across - no problems.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Yay!! I'm glad you found the answer!!!! Happy knitting!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

do not throw the other away, they can be connected to the new one for more needles


----------



## pjs (Sep 7, 2013)

I have 2 Lk100's.How do you attach them together ?
Phyllis


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

karenh said:


> I own the USM by Bond. I came home yesterday with the intent of finally sitting down with it and using some of my stash. It had fallen behind my craft table and snapped right at the screw. We were unable to save it because a crack was right on a needle slot. So...I started my online search for another. I'm not ready for a more expensive machine yet. I found a Bond knitting machine on EBay, new in the box that was purchased in 1985 and never used. It looks just like the USM but without the pretty colors. Hoping to use my accessories with it. Wish me luck.


I had a crack in my bed so I called Bond America's phone number on their web site. The box says it has a lifetime limited warrenty. They asked for a picture of the crack, then they replaced my bed at no charge. It is worth a try.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

just in case...

check out Facebook's 'bond machine users group'....we have some video lessons, lots of help, tips and techniques as well as support and sharing...you can really see what the bonds are capable of....


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

karenh said:


> ... We were unable to save it because a crack was right on a needle slot.


If you still have the machine try using super glue on the cracked part. I had that happen to mine and the glue has held up for over 2 yrs. Good luck!


----------

